# Uvalde, TX



## Txlaurence2 (Mar 30, 2002)

There is a new campground located just outside Uvalde, TX.  It is called Clear River RV Park and they do have a website.  It is located on the Upper Nueces River where the water is crystal clear and the fishing and swimming are great.  The view is wonderful and the owners are quite nice.
I would highly recommend it to anyone who camps in TX.


----------



## hallcd7 (Apr 5, 2002)

Uvalde, TX

Isn't that where the infamous Newton Boys were from?


----------



## Southstl (May 5, 2002)

Uvalde, TX

Thanks for the info Txlaurence2. We will have to try the place out.



'01 f250 CC PSD
'00 Rockwood TT
2 minature Dachshunds
http:// www.texasboomers.org


----------

